# Where to buy columbia tool case?



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

I like the tool case in the columbia tools video on their web page. Anyone know what brand it is, how much, and where to get one???


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I would think your local supplier can order you 1 in. I have one and to be honest I don t like it very much. Tools don t stay in place. It needs some major modifications.


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I just bought this case used, I am glad that I didnt buy it new. My fat boy boxes dont fit into the spots for the boxes, it doesn't hold the handles up very well. It definitely needs major modifications.


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I finally spent some time doing minor mods to get everything to fit. I have to say I am pretty happy with this box now. Still have no idea where to buy it, I picked mine up used.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Would love to see some pics there Jeepin


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

90% of time it says upload of file failed.


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

Still trying


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Are you using a pc or a phone/tablet?


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have had some success uploading from my galaxy s3 but I haven't been able to lately. The only times it let me is when I made a post and then came back edited the post and then added attachment. I just tried with my laptop and it still said failure to upload.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Maybe the picture is corrupted have you tryed a different picture


----------

